# Tree Rat Shooting Contest?



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like tree rats have become the game of choice here lately.....  
How about we have a tree rat shooting contest?   
Traditional Only!  
Weight and total lenght including tail= Total score
Duration: ????  
Single tree rat with highest score wins ????  
Enter as many as you want to???? 
What...Cha....Think....?  
Suggestion?  
Rules?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 11, 2010)

How about most tree rats instead of size, 
We will be after Fox Tree rats for size. 

Gotta have a ending date!

I will twist up a New string for the winner.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in !!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll try have'nt hit one yet. We might have to watch out for Chase.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

I just tossed this out there to see if anyone was interested?  So we can set this up however everyone wants to? 
Duration: 2 or 4-weeks?
Most Kills Wins?
What else do we need to add to this?
Places: Only one winner? Multiply winners?
Prizes:
Flemish Bow String, Thanks BK
Anyone else have something they would like to throw in the pot?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

Along with a prize...may be some kind of trophy....?


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 11, 2010)

When do we start?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 11, 2010)

gonna have to get it started Quick Small game season Ends Feb 28th


----------



## Dennis (Jan 11, 2010)

Heck im in, but really whoever kills one is a winner them suckers are hard to hit at least for me


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> gonna have to get it started Quick Small game season Ends Feb 28th



Yep...same here...But we still have a little time...
How about we let this go for the rest of the week and 
see what suggestion others come up with? 
I will put it all together over the weekend, run it by Al and Jake
and if they are "OK" with it. We could start Febuary 1st and end on the 28th?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Want to wait till next seson? Make it fair to all that want to do it?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 11, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> It looks like tree rats have become the game of choice here lately.....
> How about we have a tree rat shooting contest?
> Traditional Only!
> Weight and total lenght including tail= Total score
> ...




How about this, 
 Must show pics of Tree Rat With arrow
 Starts Jan 20th runs through Feb 28th 
 State Regs apply. 
 Actual Video of the shoot counts as a Double Kill! (ha ha that is gonna be tough) 



anything else.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

can i enter the northern tree rats? i only have until jan 31 for the tree rats.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> can i enter the northern tree rats? i only have until jan 31 for the tree rats.



Heck.... Yes.......


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 11, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> can i enter the northern tree rats? i only have until jan 31 for the tree rats.



Only if ya shoot them with my new bow.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> Only if ya shoot them with my new bow.



If he does that...YOU will never get it?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Want to make sure it's sighted in.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

might be an unfair advatage with the thick winter coats on em' up here. their a lot bigger. i saw two rather large fox squirrels in a tree up above me when it was only 10 degrees out. one squirrel turned to the other and said," what's that nut doing out here, it's freezing outside!" then the other one said," should we bury him where he sits or carry him back to the nest?"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> How about this,
> Must show pics of Tree Rat With arrow
> Starts Jan 20th runs through Feb 28th
> State Regs apply.
> ...



So far we have ....

Traditional Bows Only
Single Winner-Most Kills Wins  
Prize: Flemish String From BK  
Duration: Jan 20 to Feb 28
Any/All State Regs Apply
Must Show Picture Of Dead Tree Rat With Arrow In Place
Actual Video of Tree Rat kill, counts as a double kill   ????
Shooting Tree Rat With 22 And Inserting Arrow Not Allowed?  LOL
What else do we need?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you want to actually hit them with the arrow or just run it real close to their nose?The shaft and fletching going by so close sucks all the air out of their little lungs and they suffocate. Doesn't tear up any meat.

Just saying, that's how I usually do it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> might be an unfair advatage with the thick winter coats on em' up here. their a lot bigger. i saw two rather large fox squirrels in a tree up above me when it was only 10 degrees out. one squirrel turned to the other and said," what's that nut doing out here, it's freezing outside!" then the other one said," should we bury him where he sits or carry him back to the nest?"



Man....You're "ON" tonight.....We need to call David Letterman and get you on TV...LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

longstreet, 
 not only will you be the first to get a kill with it , but you'll be the first to launch and arrow from it. the varnish is barely dry on her!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 11, 2010)

frankwright said:


> Do you want to actually hit them with the arrow or just run it real close to their nose?The shaft and fletching going by so close sucks all the air out of their little lungs and they suffocate. Doesn't tear up any meat.
> 
> Just saying, that's how I usually do it.



Yepp....Ya ...have to actually hit them! 
But the other way is allot funnier! LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

running out of jokes, good night ya'll!


----------



## gurn (Jan 11, 2010)

Tree rat contest??? Great Idea. Extra points for video. Great Idea!! How bout extra points for any shot below 32 degrees. Due to the "I'm so frozen I can hardly pull my bow factor???"  
How bout 3 winners, smallest, biggest, and most kilt.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

gurn said:


> Tree rat contest??? Great Idea. Extra points for video. Great Idea!! How bout extra points for any shot below 32 degrees. Due to the "I'm so frozen I can hardly pull my bow factor???"
> How bout 3 winners, smallest, biggest, and most kilt.



Sounds good...We'll finish putting this together tonight


----------



## Al33 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I will put it all together over the weekend, run it by Al and Jake
> and if they are "OK" with it. We could start Febuary 1st and end on the 28th?



Fine by me, I may even try to whack one or two, but if not, y'all have fun.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2010)

What about bait? Is it legal to hunt by the bird feeder?


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 12, 2010)

I have two questions, Can you hunt them over bait?? Any extra points on the total score for a Texas heart shot?? LOL


----------



## gurn (Jan 12, 2010)

D.J. Smith said:


> I have two questions, Can you hunt them over bait?? Any extra points on the total score for a Texas hart shot?? LOL


Dont know if bait is legal or not, but I could go with the extra points for the "Famous TX Heart Shot"


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 12, 2010)

Do flying squirrel count for more points?? They are smaller, faster & harder to hit flying thru the air!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2010)

Man,y'all are _amazing_ to me - if you can hit a dang squirrel with a bow.
I wish I'd thought of it sooner - it'd be great if you could show the kids at the youth hunt this Saturday what a _real_ archer looks like!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Man,y'all are _amazing_ to me - if you can hit a dang squirrel with a bow.
> I wish I'd thought of it sooner - it'd be great if you could show the kids at the youth hunt this Saturday what a _real_ archer looks like!



Hunting over bait......I think we need to give them a sporting chance?


----------



## shawn dooley (Jan 12, 2010)

*tree rat shooting contest*

i am in this is going to b fun what if the rat is a albino is that more points


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

How about this....

Traditional Bows Only
1-2-3 Places, Set by the number of kills  
1st Place Prize: Flemish String From BK  
Duration: Jan 20 to Feb 28
Any/All State Regs Apply
Must Show Picture Of Dead Tree Rat With Arrow In Place 
Actual Video of Tree Rat kill, counts as a double kill 

Not Allowed:
Shooting Tree Rat With 22 And Inserting Arrow   
Shooting over any/all bait

Check post #39 for final rules and regs


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2010)

Arrow doesnt always stick. What then? I shoot bunny busters and judos at them....


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll throw in a letter opener for one of the winners.

Longbowdave, if your season ends 1/31, maybe you can get started?  Or maybe you just need to move to Georgia!

I may have to go somewhere else to hunt.  My yard squirrels know to hide when I have a bow in hand!
Dan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm going to work on getting out this weekend, it's the first time above 32 degrees in severeal weeks. tree rats, rabbits, and coyotes on the menu.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's just start tomrrow to help the guys up north out and give them a little more time to hunt
So here we go.......It's time to get after "Ole Brushy Tail " 
Let's start seeing some pictures...... 
I will be glad to keep score for everyone and post weekly updates on Sunday evening 


Traditional Bows Only
1-2-3 Places, Set by the number of kills 
Prizes: 
Flemish String From BK 
Letter opener From Oconee Dan 
Spider Legs String Silencers From me and my boys 
We will let the three winners pick prizes out in the order they finish  
Starting Date: Jan 13 
Ending Date: Feb 28
Any/All State Regs Apply
Must Show Picture Of Dead Tree Rat With Arrow In Place 
Actual Video of Tree Rat kill, counts as a double kill 
Head shots kills count as a double kill

Not Allowed:
Shooting Tree Rat With 22 And Inserting Arrow   
or over bait

Special Thank's to Brian and Dan for donating prizes......


----------

